# autotek mx sub?



## Kane (Mar 3, 2009)

anyone know much about these? My ppi pro 104 just took a crap and saw one of these for sale


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER (Aug 16, 2010)

Kane said:


> anyone know much about these? My ppi pro 104 just took a crap and saw one of these for sale


is it the black and white coned one or the black and chrome?????


----------



## Kane (Mar 3, 2009)

its the black with white lettering and chrome basket


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER (Aug 16, 2010)

Kane said:


> its the black with white lettering and chrome basket


that is the cast basket i use to do 2ft and tune to 28hz they get down!!!!!


----------



## Kane (Mar 3, 2009)

Is this Ed?


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER (Aug 16, 2010)

Kane said:


> Is this Ed?


yea.. WHAT UP KANE!!!!!! i remember that STANG!!!!! but do you remember the Z34?????


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 17, 2008)

Still have one 10" that's tuned to around 32-ish. It plays well and gets low.


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER (Aug 16, 2010)

Mr. C said:


> Still have one 10" that's tuned to around 32-ish. It plays well and gets low.


those woofers were the ****... i would buy 48 at a time in 10's 12's and 15's and only had to send a couple 10's back because or burnt coils... dude was running 2-10's on a old school 7600 and slammed the **** out of them:mean:


----------



## Kane (Mar 3, 2009)

WOOFERNTWEETER said:


> yea.. WHAT UP KANE!!!!!! i remember that STANG!!!!! but do you remember the Z34?????


Of course! Its been a long time for sure, those were the good old days.


----------

